# kruger park trade power advice



## ehollin (Jan 31, 2006)

Wonder if anyone has thoughts on trading power for a Kruger Park unit.  I am considering purchasing one after being pleased with my first 2 trades with my Strand Pavilion unit, purchased in spring 2005.  Can I expect similar results with Kruger Park?  Purchase price and MF look to be about the same.

I am a newbie, and any advice appreciated.


----------



## michelle (Feb 1, 2006)

I own Strand and agree that the trading power is pretty good. 

As for Kruger Park Lodge: we did a small trading test after BS and as far as I remember it seemed to do well as well.

Location wise and supply/demand wise, I think Strand might top KPL, but I have no evidence to back this statement up with. On the other hand, you might not want all your eggs in one basket...

We have not done a test since then, but there are quite a few people on this board who own either Strand of KPL, so if you request a trade test, with specific date(s) and area(s), I am sure they will be happy to send you the results. (Actually, since I am planning on eventually buying a KPL myself (for own use, with trading every second year), I would also be interested in these results as well.)

Unfortunately I cannot help you right now, as all my Strands are tied up in exchanges.


----------



## jwcoleman (Feb 3, 2006)

We own KPL.  2006 deposited pre-Black Sunday not as good as it was 2 years ago.  We're waiting to see what happens when we bank 2007 (hopefully by March).


----------



## jwcoleman (Feb 24, 2006)

KPL 2007 week was deposited last night.  Traiding power seems to be much better than pre Black Sunday.


----------



## michelle (Feb 24, 2006)

jwcoleman, this is good news!!   

If we could find someone with a comparible (i.e. same season and size) Strand Pavilion, I would love to see how the two compare. (Unfortunately all my Strands are currently tied up.)

Anyone out there that can help?


----------



## tedk (Feb 24, 2006)

i have 2 bed week 48 at strand, is that any good.


----------



## Joe M (Feb 25, 2006)

tedk said:
			
		

> i have 2 bed week 48 at strand, is that any good.



I own that same week number at Strand. It trades very well with RCI since Black Sunday when RCI integrated trade power for SA.


----------



## michelle (Feb 27, 2006)

So, is there someone else with a 2 bed, red Kruger Park Lodge??  

It will be interesting to compare that with the above Strands.


----------



## ronk1 (Feb 28, 2006)

I just paid my 2007 levy last Friday and my 2 BR, Red, KPL was deposited into my RCI account today.  I tested it out by searching for weeks listed in the sighting forum and it seems to trade very well.

Ronnie


----------



## michelle (Mar 1, 2006)

Great news Ronk1.   

Can you please contact (PM) tedk and Joe M and arrange a small comparison test? Let me know if you guys want help with testing area/time suggestions.

Also, I would like to see the results, but I dont think we are allowed to post it here. Please PM me the results, or if more people are interested, it should be posted on the Sightings board.


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Mar 1, 2006)

I own KPL, however I have used up all my weeks and have not deposited my 2007 week so I can’t help with trade power.  I just wanted to get other owners thoughts on maintenance fees (levy) at KPL.  The first year I owned (2002) my levy was $145 and when I paid my 2006 levy about a year ago it was $435.  I realize that the exchange rate has a lot to do with it, but the actual levy in Rands has went up at least 10-12% every year.  My question is at what point are you going to “pull the plug” on KPL due to high levies.  I am personally thinking that $500 is my cutoff unless the trading power is much better that I have had in the past.  If I get one more year out of it then I really can’t complain since I have enjoyed some nice trades over the years.


----------



## tedk (Mar 1, 2006)

i can do a test but may have a problem posting results as not too good on copying and paste. i am off to south africa friday so lets see where we can get to.


----------



## ronk1 (Mar 1, 2006)

I sent tedk and Joe M and email.  Let me know where and when you want to search.

Ronnie


----------

